# Four season Chicken coop ideas



## grandgardener (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello!

I built these projects in my smallholding.

Your comments?

Ideas ---> *My four seasons chicken coops*

Thank you


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

My comment is... why don't you post pictures of your chicken coop and explain how and why you built it. Also, if "coops" wasn't a typo, would you explain why you built more than one? If you built more than one, obviously, there was something wrong with the earlier designs, can you elaborate?

If the purpose of your post was to post links.... please don't bother us anymore! Have a nice day!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

If his post looks familiar, it's because he used to post under greatgardener (or something similar) and was banned last month. I reported him.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I gotta run get some more firewood this morning before it gets too hot, 

Ill look at it when I get back.

Ill close it until I do.


Thanks yall.

Jim


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

appropriate action has been taken.




Jim


----------

